# Good tip for 2012 Beetle owners



## Shortwave (Aug 16, 2011)

The 2012 Beetle has doors without window frames. Rare and Cool indeed. One thing you don't want to do on such a vehicle is push, touch, pull or grab the window to open or shut the door. Doing so can make the window wobble more than it should over time. That can hamper the effectiveness of the window seal, which can result in an air leak and noise when blasting down the freeway. 


Pic of my 07' WRX that shows such a car door. 









[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

Good advice. The windows automatically closing used to freak me out when we got our Mini. You'd think it would be common sense to not add extra force to them. But, we all know "common" sense ain't too common.


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

Do the windows move down a bit when you pull the door handle half way like on Porsches?


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

vincenzo said:


> Do the windows move down a bit when you pull the door handle half way like on Porsches?


Yes they do. But as the OP said, you should still open and close the doors WITH the doors, not the glass. None the less, the 2012 Beetle will "re-seal" the door with the glass opening/closing as needed during the door open/close process.


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

What about to install tinted, windows comes down automatic, for tint install window should stay up around 3 days.


----------



## Bef (Nov 20, 2005)

Tint - the window moves such a small amount, that a well-done tint job should be okay. Check with your installer to be sure, but I think it should be okay as long as you're not rolling the windows up and down a large distance. 

Also - in the winter, make sure the window seals are not iced over/frozen to the glass before you try to enter the car...


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

Ugh, it used to drive me nuts in when people would push/pull on the windows to open/close the doors on my '03 New Beetle convertible! That being said, I never encountered a problem because of it. Frameless windows are nothing new in the marketplace, and neither are windows that drop down a bit when the door handle is pulled, so I'm sure they're a reliable bit and that tinters are very familiar with them.


----------

